# LED Eyes help...



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm working on a skull fountain. Each time I get a little further along on it I end up changing things because of one reason or another.

Skull Fountain: Halloween 2007 :: Skull Fountain - Assembled picture by hawkshillhaunter - Photobucket

Originally I wanted the "blood" to flow out of the eyes of the top skull and run down the faces of the others. That's not working. So now I'm going to run the blood up thru the top of the skull's head and down all the skulls.

But what do I do with the holes I've already drilled into the eye sockets? Is there a way I can light them up, maybe using some kind of led lights? I've never done anything with LEDs so I wouldn't have a clue about what to buy, how to connect them or anything else that goes along with them. Help please? http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t239/hawkshillhaunter/Halloween%202007/?action=view&current=100_2781.jpg


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

LED's are really pretty simple to work with. You can get them anywhere from Radio Shack to Ebay, just depends on what you what as far as brightness goes (Radio Shacks are standard, not too bright - Ebay vendors have varieties that can be seen from space). Once you locate what you want, you'll need a little information such as source voltage (what will it run on - 12v dc, 9 v dc, etc), LED forward voltage (how much voltage does the LED require) and LED forward current (how much current will it flow). The first one's up to you, the last two you'll usually find in the advertising specs where you buy the LED's. You'll need to add a resistor into the mix to keep from frying your led's, but fear not, there's a place to help with that. Just take the info you gathered above and head to the link listed below. It will give you the resistor value you need and even draw a nice picture of how to set this all up. Be sure to seal everything up really well, water and electricity don't play so well together! Hope this helps.
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's the vender I usually buy off of on Ebay>>>>>>>>>>
http://www.besthongkong.com/information.php?info_id=13

And here's some help in determining the resistors you need, and how to wire them up>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a how-to that details how to select LEDs, how to use the calculator mentioned above, and how to wire them together. The how to is for a spotlight, but if you use it to make a spot light with 2 LEDs, it will wotk for your eyes.

http://johnnyspage.com/ledspothowto.htm


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

I like the tutorial for LED eyes here: http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/anemak_MakingLEDEyes.html#SimpleLEDEyes

I just tried it today and it works... problem is... the skull I have, its eye sockets are too wide and with the above diagram, I can't reach the other eye socket because it's too short... can someone tell me what kind of wiring I need to get? I'm no circuit brainer... =\


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Add a peice of wire between the two green LEDs. Cut a peice of wire (as thick or a little thicker than the wire coming out of the LED) long enough to stretch between the space between the eye sockets. Strip about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of insulation of each end. Now instead of connecting the short lead from D1 (bottom green LED in the picture) to the long lead of D2 (top green LED in the picture), connect the short lead of D1 to one end of the wire, and connect the other end of the wire to the long lead of D2.


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

but what kind of "wire" is this? is this something I can find at radioshack? any idea what the model number is? Thanks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

almost any wire will work, AZ. I've used telephone wire with success. there's not enough power to pop the copper.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

A small length of wire, 20 or 22 gauge I think, should be good. You could buy a small spool of it at radio shack, or you can salvage a small length of wire from something else (old broken toys, left over speaker or telephone wire, etc).


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you are doing a lot of wiring like Johnny or Doc, a spool should be good. but you you are like me and about 80 percent of the people here and are only doing occasional things, scavenge from other stuff. It's way cheaper. LOL


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh really? okay sounds simple enough!!! Thanks I'll try it!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I take a different approach.....

I took a shot in the dark and purchased these....

http://www.windycitynovelties.com/epaysoft/cart/Category.asp?CatID=272

They are AWESOME.....granted "I" think they are more than bright enough....some people might not. I am going to use them on my ghosts. They will likely only last 3-4 hours...but they are $10 bucks for a dozen, batteries included!

At that price I could not resist. I received them and already tried one. Pretty darn cool! I just wish they did not blink.. For me..I want solid red eyes. This year it will be blinking eyes...and as you know...another draw back is that the blinks might not be ...well...WILL NOT BE.....synchronized. That sucks I suppose. But now I have a resource for MANY cheap things. Check out the site...its chock full of cheap stuff.

Kevin


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cool site


----------

